# Easter Menu?



## Rotary (Apr 18, 2011)

We just had a last minute change change of plans and I've been informed by She Who Must be Obeyed that I'm cooking for her family on Easter. For a variety of reasons we normally end up hosting nearly every holiday and I was hoping to kick back this time. 

Anyway, any suggestions for a menu that is a little out of the ordinary but not overly elaborate? 

For the most part they're a good bunch who are always appreciative and happy to try new things. Except for the vegetarian who hates vegetables. :slaphead:


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a hard time not going with a roast leg of lamb. We go more 'out of the ordinary' with the sides. Basalmic-glazed baby carrots are a nice improvement over regular carrots. Also, lots of ways to play with mashed potatoes (add in herbs, etc.). Nice to do an endive 'salad' where you put some goat cheese and maybe some bacon or panchetta on the leaves.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2011)

For bread, consider rolls with rosemary. Another potato option is new potatoes (boiled) tossed with sea salt, pepper, olive oil, minced rosemary and some fresh sage.

Another mashed potato option (has spinach and basil): http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...s-with-Spinach-and-Basil-364671#ixzz1JtIciguj


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

I could never figure out why people eat lamb to commemorate the "lamb of god", or eat ham(pork) for Jesus who was a Jew. I guess camel meat is just too hard to come by?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2011)

I eat lamb because it is good -- nothing religious here! :cool2: It's just a natural thing in the spring.

We eat lamb all year, but mainly shanks and shoulder cuts. But a big-meal holiday like Easter (x-mas, etc.) is a great reason for prying open the wallet and buying a nice bone-in leg.

And Easter time is one of the few times during the year the grocery stores around here seem to stock leg of lamb that has not been deboned. :angry1:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2011)

My dad is curring a ham right now, that'll go in the smoker on Saturday. That takes care of the "traditional" side of things. I'll probably make a brisket or beef ribs on the smoker.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 18, 2011)

Beef tenderloin, one of the few times of the year when I get to clean a whole one myself :lol2:
Some type of glazed carrots (the balsamic ones mentioned above sound good), and scalloped potatoes. Some type of salad and buttermilk biscuits .

How I love food holidays.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 18, 2011)

Growing up, Easter dinner was always either lamb or ham, for no particular reason that I can identify other than maybe "we're doing it because our families always did it this way before." In the last few years my girlfriend and I haven't had to join any family for the holiday, so we've opted for some nice, fresh fish instead.



Rotary said:


> Except for the vegetarian who hates vegetables. :slaphead:


They're the worst! I love cooking vegetarian meals, but it gets aggravating when the people you're trying to work with seem to want to cross off 80% of their possible options.


----------



## Craig (Apr 19, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> Growing up, Easter dinner was always either lamb or ham, for no particular reason that I can identify other than maybe "we're doing it because our families always did it this way before." In the last few years my girlfriend and I haven't had to join any family for the holiday, so we've opted for some nice, fresh fish instead.
> 
> 
> They're the worst! I love cooking vegetarian meals, but it gets aggravating when the people you're trying to work with seem to want to cross off 80% of their possible options.


 
You should try cooking for my girlfriend. Here's her list of dietary restrictions:

- Dairy
- Red Meat
- Onions
- Garlic
- Salt
- Pepper
- Peppers
- Nightshades (tomatoes, eggplant, etc)
- Citrus
- Shellfish
- Wheat (and a few other grains, including oats)
- Superheated oil
- White rice
- Sugar
- Alcohol

So yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Rotary (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!



Amon-Rukh said:


> They're the worst! I love cooking vegetarian meals, but it gets aggravating when the people you're trying to work with seem to want to cross off 80% of their possible options.



I honestly don't know how this particular guy doesn't die of malnutrition. He eats dairy (i.e., cheese), pasta and those horrible frozen fake burger patties. He'll also eat soy, but only if it's disguised as cheese, pasta, or those horrible frozen fake burger patties. In seven years I've literally never seen him eat anything else.


----------

